# remission is possible!



## DeAnna Bragg (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello all,

I am new to your forum so I will give you a brief history. I don't know all the medical correct terms for the surgeries so please bear with me.

I was diagnosed with Crohn's disease in 1970 after a small bowel resection. The doctors figure that I had been suffering with Crohn's for 4 years prior to being diagnosed. I was 14 years old and had the skeletal frame and body of a 10 year old because of the disease. High school was not easy as the disease was very difficult to manage back then. 

While I had flare ups off and on through the years, I refused to allow Crohn's to rule my life. I lived as normal of a life as possible!

I gave birth to my daughter in 1988 with a pregnancy free of Crohn's symptoms! 

Fast forward to 1995 when I had my second surgery, resection of the colon that almost ended up with a colostomy bag. After this surgery, the doctor put me on Asacol. When the pills refused to dissolve in my intestinal tract the doctor took me off all medication.. 

Since 1995 I have been in remission and take no medication for the Crohn's. I do have my routine colonoscopy every other year and all has been good.

Whenever I meet another Crohn's patient or a parent of one, I am asked what did I do to be so blessed? My answer has always been a positive attitude and living my life on my terms. I refused to use my disease as an excuse for not taking that trip of a lifetime, etc. I always carried a spare change of underclothes with me and always checked for the nearest bathrooms when in a new place.

So why did I join the Crohn's forum? Two reasons - first, if my story can help anyone to believe that remission is possible, the time that it took to write it is worth every minute. Second - yes, I am in remission today but there is no guarantees for tomorrow. I want to stay up with others who have used the new meds and procedures that are out there.


----------



## Forristicat (Dec 7, 2015)

This story is pretty outstanding. So you had a flare in 1995 and then no meds and into remission?

What did the docs say at this time 'We'll take you off meds and see if it goes away?"


----------



## DeAnna Bragg (Dec 9, 2015)

I had surgery in 1995. Because the meds were passing through my system unused, my doctor figured that I was not needing them and so no more meds.


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome and thanks for sharing your story. Congratulations for being in remission


----------



## nitty (Dec 9, 2015)

One of my family members had terrible colitis about 40 years ago and was successfully treated with sulphasalazine.  She has been well ever since and was never formally diagnosed, but has often had occasional episodes of right iliac pain.  My GI believes that she is one of the lucky ones who achieves remission and then manages through life with sub-clinical symptoms needing no medication.

Perhaps this is the case for you.  If so, you are very lucky and long may it continue!!


----------

